# Zugriff auf die Fortnite Tracker API



## Andre267 (27. Dezember 2017)

Schönen guten Abend/Morgen,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob mir jemand helfen kann auf die API dieser Seite hier zu zugreifen?
https://fortnitetracker.com/site-api

Bzw. die Url die mir Spieler Stats auflisten sollte:
https://api.fortnitetracker.com/v1/profile/pc/Dhalucard







Ich habe schon versucht via Post und Get den API Key zu schicken und zeitgleich auf die Seite zu zugreifen, jedoch klappt das alles leider nicht.

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie das funktionieren soll?


----------



## Kalito (27. Dezember 2017)

Naja, da steht auch, dass du den ApiKey in den Header packen sollst. Probiermal mit Authorization: your-api-key


----------



## Andre267 (27. Dezember 2017)

Kalito hat gesagt.:


> Naja, da steht auch, dass du den ApiKey in den Header packen sollst. Probiermal mit Authorization: your-api-key


Wie genau soll das gehen?


----------



## Andre267 (28. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe es selbst hin bekommen mit:


```
//Server url
$url = "https://api.fortnitetracker.com/v1/profile/pc/Dhalucard";
$apiKey = 'sdfsdfdsfdsf-9s7dfsdg-sdf90s8df0s-sadds0a8d.-sdfsf'; // should match with Server key
$headers = array(
     'TRN-Api-Key: '.$apiKey
);
// Send request to Server
$ch = curl_init($url);
// To save response in a variable from server, set headers;
curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_RETURNTRANSFER, 1);
curl_setopt($ch, CURLOPT_HTTPHEADER, $headers);
// Get response
$response = curl_exec($ch);
// Decode
$result = json_decode($response);

echo $response;
```


----------

